# suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Boardis !
  war gestern mal wieder mit meiner "Nußschale" unterwegs auf der Zanderpisch....
  Der Ausflug war gut, trotz Dauernieselregen ....  |uhoh:
  Hatte nur leichte Probleme mit meinem zugegeben schon etwas älterem Außenborder |gr:
  Es ist ein Yamaha mit 3,5 PS
 obwohl der Vergaser vor kurzem gereinigt wurde und ich einen Benzinfiler in die Kraftstoffleitung gesetzt habe, ist es mir mehrmals passiert das er nach ein paar Minuten (mal mehr mal weniger) ausgegangen ist.... :c
  Dann lief er auch teilweise nur mit rausgezogenen Joke  
  Eigndlich ist der Motor idealst für mich und das kleine Boot, weil er luftgekühlt, superleicht und klasse transportabel ist.
  Würde mich also freuen wenn das Ding etwas zuverlässiger arbeiten würde!
  Werkstätten haben zugegeben kaum Lust sich mit sonem kleinen "Oldtimer" zu beschäftigen .... |uhoh:
  Hab hier nur mal ein Bild von gestern, falls erforderlich kann ich den Motor nochmal in Großformat fotografieren !
  Hat jemand ein *Handbuch* o.ä. von diesem Motorentyp oder ne Ahnung was das ein könnte ????
  Thanks !


----------



## Silvo (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*

Hi , 

Ich würde mal bei Ebay nachschauen, man glaubt garnicht was die alles anleitungen verkaufen#6


----------



## basswalt (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*

möglich dass die kalten temperaturen dem nicht so bekommen. längere zeit betrieb im standgas ist auch nicht optimal für 2takt motoren.
würde den mal einem fachmann zur revision geben.


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*

gucke da schon immer mal regelmäßig ... bisher ohne Erfolg ... vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit solchen Motoren ...  |kopfkrat


----------



## Albatros (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*

Moin HD4ever#h

bei Deinem Motor handelt es sich um einen luftgekühlten Yamaha 3,5A, gebaut von 1976 - 1982. Ich verkaufe viele Partskataloge die ich durch Zufall mal bei meinem Chef abgestaubt habe, bei eBay. Schreib mich mal per PN oder eMail an, ich kann Dir sicherlich weiter helfen. Übrigens, da der Motor nur mit gezogenem Choke läuft, lässt wieder darauf schließen, daß der Vergaser verdreckt ist. Überprüfe mal den integrierten Stahltank, nach Dreck oder Rost. Das es sich um neuen Sprit handelt, setze ich mal voraus


----------



## HD4ever (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*



			
				Albatros schrieb:
			
		

> Schreib mich mal per PN oder eMail an........


 schon gemacht !!!!!   :q


----------



## HD4ever (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*



			
				Albatros schrieb:
			
		

> Moin HD4ever#h
> 
> bei Deinem Motor handelt es sich um einen luftgekühlten Yamaha 3,5A, gebaut von 1976 - 1982. Ich verkaufe viele Partskataloge die ich durch Zufall mal bei meinem Chef abgestaubt habe, bei eBay. Schreib mich mal per PN oder eMail an, ich kann Dir sicherlich weiter helfen. Übrigens, da der Motor nur mit gezogenem Choke läuft, lässt wieder darauf schließen, daß der Vergaser verdreckt ist. Überprüfe mal den integrierten Stahltank, nach Dreck oder Rost. Das es sich um neuen Sprit handelt, setze ich mal voraus


 
 soooo, gestern mal das Teil auseinander gebastelt....
 der Tank sieht von innen eigendlich gut aus - nichts was mir da an Dreck aufgefallen wäre.
 Aber das Problem ist definitiv der Dreck den ich im Krafftstofffilter und auch im Wasserabscheider gefunden habe.
 In der Schwimmerkammer  (?) vom Mikuni Vergaser war nix weiter....
 werd mal neue Benzinschläuche nehmen, neuen Filter und dann am Sonntag mal wieder ausgiebig testen ....


----------



## heinzrch (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*

schau mal die Tankentlüftung nach - oder besser: fahr mal mit leicht geöffnetem Tankdeckel probeweise. Wenn der Motor dann nicht mehr ausgeht, wars die (verstopfte) Tankentlüftung....


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*

hab schon ein Handbuch von nem AB'ler abgestaubt ...   :q
Alles ne Vergasersache ... odentlich gereinigt und lief schon besser bei den darauffolgenden Bootstrips...  #6
werd ich nun in den nächsten Wochen nochmal komplett auseinander nehmen - dann isser fit für die nächste Räubersaison ...   |bla: #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (27. April 2013)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*

Moin,
hat noch jemand ein Handbuch für dem alten Yamaha 3,5 PS Motor und welches Gemisch braucht der Motor?


----------



## williwurm (27. April 2013)

*AW: suche Handbuch für Yamaha 3,5 PS Außenborder*

ich hab den gleichen motor und  schau mal auf den dachboden nach den unterlagen  mfg willi


----------

